# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] How to display potion icon texture or potion buff in my code

## takayo72

I ve wrote a plugin which display a text when potion is ready
BaiduShurufa_2019-8-20_8-59-25.png

Here is my code
[C#] using System; using Turbo.Plugins.Default; namespace Turbo.Plugins.adrian { - Pastebin.com

Now i want to display the potion icon texture instead of text. 

How could i modify the code ? Or should i display the potion buff icon instead ?

----------


## User5981

potions — imgbb.com

var texture = Hud.Texture.GetTexture(TEXTURENUMBERINIMAGEABOVE); 
var itemSizeX = 63f; // ADJUST TO RESPECT THE X Y RATIO OF THE POTION IMG 
var itemSizeY = 63f; // potions are squares 63 x63 pixels so use same X and Y
texture.Draw(X, Y, itemSizeX, itemSizeY, itemOpacity);

----------


## JarJarD3

> potions — imgbb.com
> 
> var texture = Hud.Texture.GetTexture(TEXTURENUMBERINIMAGEABOVE); 
> var itemSizeX = 63f; // ADJUST TO RESPECT THE X Y RATIO OF THE POTION IMG 
> var itemSizeY = 63f; // potions are squares 63 x63 pixels so use same X and Y
> texture.Draw(X, Y, itemSizeX, itemSizeY, itemOpacity);


You're the man!

----------

